# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Original 3D Printing M200 Sniper Rifle By Desktop Printer

## The King Kong Gourd

Hi everyone,i’m a 3d modeling designer and glad to join this community.
I believe that many boys like guns.Especially the shape of cool sniper rifle or rifle,sadly this type of gun is not common in life .
For example, i like this M200 so much ,but i can only see the picture of it and can not see the real one.
So when i know many difficult models can be achieved by 3D printer ,i was so ecstatic.
Since i'm a modeling designer, why not build model by myself, print it by my 3D pinter and paint it?
So i start do some preparation work,i search some picture for reference and mark some size.
I build the models with 3DSMAX,here are some details.
welcome to give some suggestions~
Here is the some reference
tate120301_3_008.jpg

And here is the model that i built（i chose to split the gun with many parts,because i want to as close as to the real size ）
20140227025212204.jpg

When i finished all of these , i put the model files into the 3D printer slicer softwear ready to print it
QQ??20150724115503.jpg
These are the parts that i already printed
QQ??20150724132114.jpg
In the end i want to thank everybody that read this paper,and i’ll continuously update newest progress till i finish all.
If someone has some questions and suggestions,i’ll reply ASAP.
thx again ~

----------


## Gabriel

Hi, that's cool!
Did you use Zortrax M200 to print M200? LOL...
How long it took?

----------


## Estela

So cool!! I like it!! Waiting for your progress!

----------


## The King Kong Gourd

funny joke~
it's took me about 4 days to print it all .

----------


## Nana

Hi guy, Great job  :Wink:

----------


## Magicolor

Looking forward to see your result!

Will you share the stl files in public?

----------


## Magicolor

Are you a military addictive and will sustained release weapon works?

So excite about it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nicos.s

Awesome, any experience to share with us while making this big model? It must be helpful for us to make such kind of big models in the future.
What kind of printer are you using?

----------


## Muhammad Owais

Hi 
everybody
it's good

----------


## The King Kong Gourd

Oh,well,i took Mankati Fullscale XT Plus 3D printer,260X260X300mm,it's can make bigger model,and i'll put the material list on post  :Big Grin:

----------


## Estela

Sounds great! Recently, I want to find a big printing dimension. Mankati Fullscale XT Plus can meet us. How about the performance?

----------


## The King Kong Gourd

Hi everybody~
I'm back,and i already finished all the models,here are the photos.
QQ??20150728104426.jpg
QQ??20150728104420.jpg
I'm ready to paste all the parts in half a day,then i will update photos again and share my model files with you all.

----------


## The King Kong Gourd

I took half a day finished paste work,here is the photos.
QQ??20150728174951.jpg
20150728174831.jpg
Next i'll do some paint work, please continue to focus on .

----------


## The King Kong Gourd

Hi everyone, I painted my M200 and look how cool it is on my table!
Check it out: 

20150803_150705.jpg


Here is a list of the things I used: 
Modeling software: 3DMAX
Slicer: Mankati UM 6.5.0
Printer: Mankati Fullscale XT Plus
Filament: PLA 
Pigment: Metallic matt paint

Feel free to ask me questions about it!

Regards, 

King Kong Gourd

----------


## Ezio Auditure

looks nice painted, does it kill people？

----------


## The King Kong Gourd

Hi Ezio, 

No, of course not. It's not operative.

----------


## Magicolor

Looks really mix the false with the genuine!

----------

